# Ipsy & Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire



## Dalylah (Nov 15, 2012)

One of the items in the Ipsy November bag was the Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire.





"Millionaire spikes a base of rose gold micro-glitter with iridescent gold and teal tinsels". This is a gorgeous color and the picture certainly does not do it justice. Nailtini polishes are always 3 free and never tested on animals.

So did you get this or already own it? What do you think of it? Questions or comments?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm surprised I liked it as much as I did! Like most people I'm not particularly fond of bar glitters, and this one is especially fuzzy but it worked for me.

o/ swatch!





I have to say, tough, $13 is unreasonable. : Someone mentioned TokiDoki's SANDy and Nicole by OPI's A Gold Winter's Night are dupes. TokiDoki polish is selling at Sephora for $4 right now and you get nail art stickers, and N!OPI is always $8, so it's much more accessible.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the swatch! This really is beautiful.


----------



## page5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love it! I don't own any glitter polishes like this one and it is very pretty over a solid color. I think we are going to have a polish party this weekend (moms/aunts/daughters get together for a mani/pedi party and watch a movie).


----------



## MichelleATX (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to using my Nailtini!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 19, 2012)

I do think this polish (bottle at least, I haven't tried it yet) is far more beautiful in person. I am a fan of bar glitter, but only when I have a great thick topcoat (Seche Vite, Poshe, Gelous, those types) over it, as this makes it not look 'hairy'.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 19, 2012)

I have what to put this polish on top of


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble getting this off? Wow! I had to soak my nails as if it were a gel manicure!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone had trouble getting this off? Wow! I had to soak my nails as if it were a gel manicure!


 Check out this thread that addresses that problem: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/119723/how-to-remove-glitter-nail-polish/30#


----------



## connie0716 (Nov 21, 2012)

Love this polish - it is really holding up well, I have been putting a top coat on every other day


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone had trouble getting this off? Wow! I had to soak my nails as if it were a gel manicure!


 I had no trouble at all, just removed it with holding a cotton swab soaked in nail polish remover on my nail for a bit.

I loved this nail polish, it's so glittery and so cute, I wore it for like a week and got no chipping at all.


----------



## coolcell (Dec 26, 2012)

It looks really pretty in the bottle, but bar glitter polish is so annoying to paint on my nails!


----------

